# Looking to buy a embroidery sewing machine



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I am looking for a home machine. I saw a viking for about $1300. I'm not looking to do large runs at this time. Need it more to make my own patches and maybe sew them on as well. Also will need one to sew with. Like I said, we are not trying to get a big machine. Will only be doing one and two color patches for now. The kind the bikers wear on their vest. 

Is the viking good to start with? I'll be getting it tomorrow if I can. It is the viking Platinum Royal 955E.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It seems like a low cost to get into the market and learn. When you do patches, you are going to buy blanks and sew on those? 

I personally don't see anything wrong with making a small investment to learn the ropes. Get a demo of the machine and take classes and you will probably be alright. I know a few people that started this way. 

We did it the other way and bought a large commercial machine and are happy with it. 

Your biggest obstacle is going to be digitizing. It is likely that you get a set of pre-done image files for sewing with your machine but read the fine print. I have seen these sometimes are for non-commercial use. So if you get a 'Disney Collection', it is almost for sure that you cannot sell those. 

Good luck with your purchase and in braving the blizzards of '08!


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Good Afternoon...

If you are ever thinking of going to bigger endeavors, you might want to look at a Brother PC600.......you will be able to do caps with this one also.

If you only want to offer patches, then the Viking will probably work for you....might want to think about getting a Magic Box or the sort to download internet designs to your card (if this one only uses a card).

I started out the same way you are thinking and outgrew my home machine in a matter of months....I now have an SWF 1501, a Renaissance Ovation and a Melco EP1.......

Just depends on what you want to have the ability to do in the future that might fog your decision.....but by all means get as much training as you can on whatever machine you choose........

Good luck and welcome to the world of embroidery.

Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

i have seen some smaller machines running at conventions and the like. they charge a pretty hefty price for what they sew out. try dragging a 1501 to a show and you better bring some muscle with you!


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I've seen some nice size machines at shows. I did a biker show on the 15th, 16th and 17th. That's where I saw a guy using a small machine to put patches on with. He did have a bigger machine too. I just saw someone else use a small machine 2 nights ago also. So I said let me get this one while it is on sale and jump on in. 

Thanks for the info. I'll take a look at the brother. But I was told to make sure that I can get it worked on if need be. I have seen places here in my city that do work on the viking line. Not sure about the brother.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Taking a look at the brothers, that is more than I would like to pay now. Where do you get the software from?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The embroidery machine should come with at least a basic lettering software. Digitizing software is expensive and time consuming. You can get a taste of it at embird.com. They are the least expensive and it is pretty widely used. You can find out about it here: Embird_Studio : Embird Digitizing Studio. 

If you are going to take it to shows, you pretty much want to do stock designs and custom lettering.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

binki said:


> The embroidery machine should come with at least a basic lettering software. Digitizing software is expensive and time consuming. You can get a taste of it at embird.com. They are the least expensive and it is pretty widely used. You can find out about it here: Embird_Studio : Embird Digitizing Studio.
> 
> If you are going to take it to shows, you pretty much want to do stock designs and custom lettering.


I do biker shows, so the stock designs might be okay, but I know the lettering is the biggest thing. I'll take a look at the site you listed.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

That link did not work. Well the group link did, but not the sites.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

also look at emblibrary.com. They have a lot of stuff


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay I bought the machine and I'll be calling the place for the classes later today, seeing that it's 12:30am.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I tried to load the software and my computer will not read the 4D reader. Not sure what is wrong, will give them a call tomorrow.


----------

